# Las Vegas Shows



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Been to Vegas numerous times on business and my wife is traveling with me this time around.

Are there actually any shows worth attending? Jersey Boys, Rat Pack, etc, etc. If they are worth attending can you get discount tickets for any of them?

When I go by myself, I gamble a little, drink a little more, and spend the rest of the time at Casa Fuente or eating. I have never seen a Vegas show and thought this might be a good time to take one in.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

If you don't mind living by the seat of your pants you can always check the "Half Price Tickets" booths that line the strip. You do run the risk of finding a sold out show for the more popular productions.

I thought the Penn & Teller show at the Rio was outstanding - probably the most fun I've had. Blue Man Group at the Venetian was a close second.

If you're a fan of the Beatles you have to see the show (and lounge, and store) at the Mirage. The other Cirque du Soleil productions which are definitely worth seeing are Mystere at Treasure Island and Ka at MGM Grand. I have not seen the new Cirque Elvis production at CityCenter.

Jersey Boys (Palazzo) is worth seeing if you're a Four Seasons fan, Phantom (Venetian) has gotten great reviews if that's your thing (my wife went, she liked it, I stayed behind to gamble). I think I saw the Rat Pack tribute at the Plaza - I remember it being downtown - and that was fun too.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

I prefer to grab my chair and favorite beverage, hit the strip at about 2-3 AM and prepare for the show....The things Ive seen on the strip are better than any staged show I have ever seen... :whoo:


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Chris--What is the best location for people watching on the strip at 2 to 3 am?


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Jersey Boys is great! Also, KÀ Cirque du Soleil at the MGM is very entertaining, as is Mystère.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

We usually just walk around...near the fountains has always been fun. This is also usually the time much of the in-house security is getting off of work so in turn the "adult dates" start popping up more and more near the hotels since they risk less chance of getting kicked out. We usually stay at the Wynn, so we start there and just move our way down. We have always lived by the rule: If you see flashing lights (cops) 85-90% of the time there will be fun. 

Now its been a couple years since I have been and I know Vegas is hurting badly right now so Im not sure what it holds at this moment.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I forgot to mention, but it's a must to see the Fremont Experience. That is walking around downtown on Fremont Street after dark. The light show is amazing, as is People Watching, an absolute must. There are many casinos to visit as well along Fremont Street. 

No worries, as long as you stay on Fremont Street, it's very safe.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw 2 shows in Vegas, Penn & Teller and Blue Man Group, both were excellent.

I won't lie, next time I go I want to check out the Jabbawockeez show as well.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Penn and Teller are awesome. One of the best shows I've ever seen. I've heard Jersey Boys is really good. 

I also really have to recommend the Spearmint Rhino. It was quite an...uh, experience.


----------



## 96p993 (Dec 30, 2010)

ktblunden said:


> Penn and Teller are awesome. One of the best shows I've ever seen. I've heard Jersey Boys is really good.
> 
> I also really have to recommend the Spearmint Rhino. It was quite an...uh, experience.


Oh if we are going in that direction...there is this little asian massage parlor, for 50.00 they will...............................:jaw:


----------



## Discount Travel Bug (Mar 8, 2011)

You actually don't have to live "by the seat of your pants" because you can get half price tickets online. There are lots of options that you can examine online like DestinationCoupons.com. This website offers either half price tickets or deep discounts on Jersey Boys, Peepshow, Blue Man Group and several more. The best part is that you don't have to wait in the long lines at the "Half Price Ticket" booths.


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Le Reve at the Wynn was good! I walked out of Blue Man Group, just wasnt for me and couldnt take any more...lol


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I know they don't have dress codes per se but what is the standard of dress for something like the Jersey Boys? Upscale Steakhouse places and the like?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Discount Travel Bug said:


> You actually don't have to live "by the seat of your pants" because you can get half price tickets online. There are lots of options that you can examine online like DestinationCoupons.com. This website offers either half price tickets or deep discounts on Jersey Boys, Peepshow, Blue Man Group and several more. The best part is that you don't have to wait in the long lines at the "Half Price Ticket" booths.


To expand on this - the booths are good for a last minute, what the hell, let's do this thing. Know what the full-price tickets cost before you go, though.

That being said, the best prices I've gotten were right at the ticket booth on the day of the show. Just talk to the clerk & ask for a discount. We've gotten money off and/or seat upgrades, free drinks, gaming credits, etc... Most of these places are doing whatever possible to keep people happy & coming back to spend money.

As far as your dress code question - you will see people in suits and you will see people in shorts & t-shirts. That goes for restaurants that would be considered "fine dining" anywhere else in the US, too.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Love Vegas, I do. I've seen Blue Man Group, Zumanity (don't take the kids!) and a few others. I always enjoy the Cirque shows, and I've seen some of the old school shows - since Danny Gans died I don't know who is around anymore.

Some of the freebie shows are entertaining for a moment or three - the celebrity impersonators at the Imperial Palace, the shows at the Venetian down in the canals - that kind of thing.

Food tries to be high-brow, but it's Vegas, so it hits the mid more. Lutece was a reasonable facsimile of its original brother in NYC. I tend to find the nose in the air stuff while I am there. I can eat cheap food just about anywhere, and I live in a rural area - grew up with snobbish restaurants, and honestly I miss them. It shouldn't make a difference that dress codes are enforced - and require at least a coat and tie - in how dinner is, but for me it does.

And +1 on Fremont Street. When you get there, make sure you get to see Carl Ferris - he's a fixture there and a pretty damned good sax player. Actually have one of his CD's.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

tpharkman said:


> I know they don't have dress codes per se but what is the standard of dress for something like the Jersey Boys? Upscale Steakhouse places and the like?


There really isn't much of a dress code anymore, especially for shows. As already mentioned you may see people in suits, but that's rare, and people in shorts, not too rare. Personally, I like to wear a nice dress shirt and dress slacks. That goes for shows, as well as fine dinning! For ladies, stylish casual wear is the in thing, especially for fine dinning.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

As for food - it all depends on what you want to spend.

L'atelier de Joel Robuchon at MGM is, to me, mecca - be prepared to spend your savings while there, but you'll have one of the best meals of your life.

Bouchon at the Venetian is wonderful, they've taken care of me quite a few times. It's mid-priced and worth every penny.

Hash House A Go Go on W Sahara is actually a blast to eat at but you'll make a total pig of yourself. All I have to say is sage-friend chicken and bacon waffles...

And then there are a ton of good, cheap "foreign" restaurants off-strip. I've had tasty Himilayan, Mexican, Indian... Just figure out what you might be in the mood for and hop online to read a few reviews. If the locals (not bellboys or on-duty cab drivers) rate it well it's probably worth checking out.


----------



## Discount Travel Bug (Mar 8, 2011)

My favorite restaurants on the Strip are Capital Grill and Maggiano's Little Italy in the Fashion Show Mall. The Circus Circus Steakhouse and Harrahs Steakhouse are both good too. They are not ridiculously expensive. Went to STK at the new Cosmopolitan, spent $200 per person and the steak was horrible. Hello? How stupid was that? Off the Strip - Panavino. My favorite thing to do at night in Vegas? Harrahs Piano Bar. You can smoke cigars there and it's way fun! Dress code for any of these places are "Country Club Casual"


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

While on the chow topic, for breakfast (I LIKE to get up early in Vegas, have a run on the strip, then relax for a while before frolicking...) I really love the Italian Bakery in the Venetian Canal shops. Better than decent pastries, good to excellent espresso, and no lines.

On a similar note, what about places to stay? I prefer the Venetian or the Paris, but I've also stayed at the Imperial Palace and enjoyed it. Canyon Ranch Spa makes the Venetian worthwhile all by itself.

One of my friends swears by the Wynn, and it's on the list, as it the Bellagio.

Ate at Picasso last time I was there - a bit of a disappointment. Maybe I was expecting too much.

For more lowbrow fare, Margaritaville is no more. :sad:

Grieving parrothead am I....


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Is there a good steakhouse or any other type of restaurant for that matter which offers a great view of the city while dining in vegas?

Thanks for all the information so far brothers.


----------



## Discount Travel Bug (Mar 8, 2011)

The Range Steakhouse at Harrahs is on the top floor and has an amazing view of the Strip from almost any table because the windows are huge. It's a great steak restaurant. Make reservations if you are going on a weekend and request a table by the window anyway. Don't forget the Piano Bar downstairs. It's really fun and you can enjoy a cigar after your meal. There's no cover, the drinks are reasonable and the entertainment is great.


----------



## nanilla (Jul 4, 2011)

The Jersey Boys is good, and cirque de soleil is always good...


----------



## fanman1 (Sep 6, 2010)

nanilla said:


> The Jersey Boys is good, and cirque de soleil is always good...


You sure? You seem a bit uncertian.


----------



## chef-zorba (Aug 5, 2011)

The Spearmint Rhino has always produced top notch and world class performances at many different levels of affordability. It has always been an "audience participation/interaction" type of show with very few customers leaving unhappy....or with any cash. You will walk in the doors at 11pm a man............and leave at 7am...........probably feeling like more of a man than ever, reeking of cigars, booze, cheap perfume and wondering "why is the sun so damn bright?", head back to your hotel room smiling and walking with a swagger(or stumble) feeling like you have conquered the world, all while knowing that from "this" moment forward, Im not taking shit from anyone anymore.

Oh, I forgot.....

There is also Cris Angel, Penn and Teller, The Osmonds, and other family syle and sing along type shows that are great for all audiences and ages!

Big Smoke is comming in October.......


----------



## pionjen (Jul 19, 2012)

Really not a lot of outfit any more, especially for presentations. As mentioned above, you may see people in suits, but this is rare, people in shorts, not very rare. Personally, I love Wearing a t-shirt and dress slacks.

Boston Hotel Special Offers


----------

